# Venting....Trans out



## JN16184 (Dec 30, 2006)

My 2005 6.0 F250SD lost it's trans yesterday. It only has 36k miles on it. I've owned it since new and, being in central VA, only plowed one decent storm in 5 years...last month. I got it to the dealer about 1:00 yesterday, had to limp it in 'cause I didn't want to wait 2 hours for a tow truck. I have the Ford extended warrenty, so it's covered, but as of 4:30 today, they hadn't even pulled it in the shop....

We've got a major storm coming in tomorrow night and they can't even be bothered to look at it yet....too many ahead of me, no available lifts, get to it as soon as they can....B.S.

I might buy another Ford, but this place is trying real hard to loose my business. I almost considered just buying another truck, but this place (I'm sure) couldn't find the time to transfer my plow over. I had to dig to find someone to cover my plowing comitments for this storm. Looks like I'll be pushing a snowblower this weekend. I've lost transmissions before, but had shops that had them back on the road in less than 24 hrs. I've been doing this for over 25 years.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Sorry to hear that.
Some dealers just plain SUCK. The 5R110's (torqshift) trans are usually very tough. Is the truck stock or do you have any tuning? There are a few programmers that are very hard on the 5R110's.
Robert


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Lost mine at 37,000 ,they put in a reman. with a 3/36 on it. Back in 02 the warranty was only 3/36 so it cost me half and Ford picked up the other half.


----------



## JN16184 (Dec 30, 2006)

rob_cook2001;979125 said:


> Sorry to hear that.
> Some dealers just plain SUCK. The 5R110's (torqshift) trans are usually very tough. Is the truck stock or do you have any tuning? There are a few programmers that are very hard on the 5R110's.
> Robert


Other than the plow on the truck, it's totally stock. I've heard too much about the 6.0's having lots of problems when you start screwing around with them, so I haven't. At least, other than a $100 deductable, I shouldn't have to pay for this...they better not try to find a way to weasel out of it. I had to pay a lot extra for the service plan because of the plow on the truck.


----------



## suzuki0702 (Apr 6, 2008)

is there another dealer in the area you can take it to? ford doesnt reman there trans if i recall correctly they sub it out to a contracted trans shop.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

suzuki0702;979462 said:


> is there another dealer in the area you can take it to? ford doesnt reman there trans if i recall correctly they sub it out to a contracted trans shop.


It all depends if the dealer has a tranny guy.
I had a trans go around 33k(my truck was NOT stock lol) and they were going to totally re-build it in house. I bought a suncoast superduty re-build kit and a ATS converter and the trans guy put it in for a case of beer :}
Robert


----------



## suzuki0702 (Apr 6, 2008)

rob_cook2001;979492 said:


> It all depends if the dealer has a tranny guy.
> I had a trans go around 33k(my truck was NOT stock lol) and they were going to totally re-build it in house. I bought a suncoast superduty re-build kit and a ATS converter and the trans guy put it in for a case of beer :}
> Robert


i thought ud be running a BTS or sumthin a little heavier ??? lol


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

In that truck I ran the suncoast re-build for a long time. When I finally killed it we put a Full ATS trans in it. It hooked over 20 times and ran numerous 12.5's with just the re-build kit and ATS converter though.
I have never ran one of Brians(BTS) transmissions.
Robert


----------



## JN16184 (Dec 30, 2006)

Well, they finally got it in and opened it up today. Pulled the pan, bright red fluid, not burnt and no metal. They're thinking the wiring control harness has corrosion in it amd is the problem. They've ordered one, but it probably won't be in until next week. I offered to pay for Fedx, next day, Saturday delivery....it didn't seem to matter, even though they have mechanics working on Saturday until 4.

I guess I get to play in the snow, like the "normal" people. Either that or push my snow blower.....nah, my son can do that!


----------



## suzuki0702 (Apr 6, 2008)

well thats good new i suppose! atleast she doesnt need a liver transplant..lol


----------



## JN16184 (Dec 30, 2006)

Man...this is different, just sitting out a storm. I haven't done that in over 25 years. About 12" down and 8 more hours predicted to continue.


----------



## grec-o-face (Jul 7, 2009)

JN16184;980802 said:


> Man...this is different, just sitting out a storm. I haven't done that in over 25 years. About 12" down and 8 more hours predicted to continue.


It's relaxing isn't it? I can't imagine what a storm is like without all that stress.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

That storm passed 50 miles below us. We just got the cold and clouds.


----------



## L.I.Mike (Dec 28, 2002)

I hate it when I have to deal with people with no sense of urgency.


----------



## JN16184 (Dec 30, 2006)

grec-o-face;982712 said:


> It's relaxing isn't it? I can't imagine what a storm is like without all that stress.


Actually I think it was more stressful. All of my customers calling, wanting to know who could take care of them and couldn't provide any definite answers.

I spent 3 days helping my son, walking a snowblower, shoveling and spreading. We were using a tractor, too....you get mighty cold when you're used to the cab of a truck with nice seats.

Well, my truck should be back tomorrow, in time for another 'possible' storm this weekend.


----------



## suzuki0702 (Apr 6, 2008)

good to hear. good luck with the rest of the season!


----------



## JN16184 (Dec 30, 2006)

I picked it up today, it seems to running right....so far. A new storm predicted for the weekend, though it probably won't happen since I'm ready....


----------



## Evanbrendel (Jan 2, 2010)

so was it the trans or the harness?


----------



## JN16184 (Dec 30, 2006)

Evanbrendel;984839 said:


> so was it the trans or the harness?


They said it was the control harness for the transmission. The wires and contacts were corroded inside the sheathing and plugs.


----------



## plowking15 (Jan 16, 2010)

I'm surprised it didn't throw any codes. I just had a trannie done,different brand of truck,but previous times I had codes for low ratio or high ratio error. Sometimes speedometer can be effected. plowking


----------



## JN16184 (Dec 30, 2006)

plowking15;985194 said:


> I'm surprised it didn't throw any codes. I just had a trannie done,different brand of truck,but previous times I had codes for low ratio or high ratio error. Sometimes speedometer can be effected. plowking


It threw plenty of codes for the solinoids. They were sure they'd have to rebuild or replace the trans, but when they dropped the pan, it was clean. They were sure it was going to be full of metal throughout. My "TOW/HAUL" light was blinking like crazy. When it made the 2-3 shift, it was like getting rear ended and wouldn't build any speed.


----------



## grec-o-face (Jul 7, 2009)

Glad you're ready, now it's just hurry up and wait... just like the rest of us.
Oh, and Good Looking Rig Man!!! I Likey!


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

At least is was not the BIG DING of a rebuild. They would of been another 3 days waiting for the trans too be shipped.


----------



## JN16184 (Dec 30, 2006)

MickiRig1;985880 said:


> At least is was not the BIG DING of a rebuild. They would of been another 3 days waiting for the trans too be shipped.


It wouldn't have cost me any more...I bought the extended warrenty. $100 no matter what they have to do. I even had them replace the stereo while it was there, the CD player stopped working. It might have taken an extra day or 2, though.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

I know it would cost you no more then a deducible. But they still take the time to get the parts / assemble or component. The whole time the snow flakes are laughing at you when you are outside! Been There, had the stress!!!


----------

